# central NJ - SSTA HYDRAULIC 8'-14 SnOW WING box POWER ANGLE FOR MACHINE



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

SSTA WING BOX THAT HYDRAULICALLY EXPANDS FROM 8FT TO 14FT AND CAN ALSO POWER ANGLE LEFT AND RIGHT. WINGS FOLD BACK IF NEEDED WINGS HAVE SPRINGS ON THEM. BOX IS STEEL TRIP EDGE WITH ABOUT 30 HOURS OF USE. HAS VAVLE MULTIPLIER AND WIRING IF YOU ONLY HAVE ONE SET OF HYDRAULICS FORWARD. PLOW HAS JOHN DEERE HOOKS OR COUPLER ON IT NOW. FITS JOHN DEERE 310 OR 410 BACKHOE WITH QUICK CONNECT AND 344 AND 444 LOADERS THAT I KNOW OF MIGHT FIT OTHER MACHINES. PLOW IS AN ABSOLUTE BEAST. BUILT VERY STRONG.

http://ssta.info/en/ssta-product/front-reversible-plow-t-8-14-42-hinge-snow-gates/

call or text 
Billy
732 241 4774


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not for me but price


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

$7800


----------

